# What's the dumbest thing u've done?



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2006)

Well maybe not the dumbest thing i have done, but certainly right up there. I got drunk last night and i bought a puppy. What the hell should i do with a puppy???? Why would some one offer a puppy to a drunk bloke?? For Gods sake!

Now i invite you to share the stupid things u have all done. Bet ya can't top this!

But how cute is it?!?!?


----------



## Mysnakeau (Nov 4, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Well maybe not the dumbest thing i have done, but certainly right up there. I got drunk last night and i bought a puppy. What the hell should i do with a puppy???? Why would some one offer a puppy to a drunk bloke?? For Gods sake!
> 
> Now i invite you to share the stupid things u have all done. Bet ya can't top this!
> 
> But how cute is it?!?!?



:lol: Why would someone offer a puppy to a drunk you ask? Because you were easy target for some quick bucks....hahahahaha.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 4, 2006)

very cute gordo,did the enclosure come with it


----------



## Mysnakeau (Nov 4, 2006)

I cried theft of a baby guinea pig from my shop only to realise that I threw the poor thing in the bin. I must have rolled him up in the newspaper and chucked him out. I found him a couple days later running around amongst the rubbish out the back. Poor little thing only a week old so back to Mum he goes & doing really well.
K.


----------



## rumpig (Nov 4, 2006)

nice one mate you were well done ...lol.......................


----------



## jordo (Nov 4, 2006)

:lol: Gordo that is brilliant :lol: I've often woken up with something foreign on the floor but a puppy, that's just too good :lol: you've made my day 
What now? Are you going to keep it?
btw its so cute


----------



## dynea (Nov 4, 2006)

Ummmm, well, I think your enclosure is a bit small. LOL
Very cute though. 
Girl/boy?
breed?
Food (scrubby)?
Name?


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 4, 2006)

Got really drunk and when i awoke i was married 

SSSShhhhh 

The wife is coming


----------



## adbacus (Nov 4, 2006)

As a stupid 17 year old, I wanted to go out and catch up with the GF but was tasked to mow the lawn in the back yard. In my haste I didn't bother to pick up the grapefruit that had fallen from the tree and decided to run them over with the lawnmower. As I didn't have a weed catcher on the back, three huge grapefruit launched themselves consecutively from the back right into my groin.

Needless to say, my social life with the GF was non-existent for the next 3 weeks. Was in hospital for 2 days literally peeing blood, and required icepack undies for about a week.

DON'T ever mow the lawn without a cup.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Nov 4, 2006)

Gordo- that is a CUTE doggie!! 

Is it a beagle? You're going to need high fences- they can seriously jump! 

Soooooo adorable! I want one.

And Adbacus- I reckon even with a cup a grapefruit hurtling out the back of a lawnmower would be painful...not so damaging as without a cup- but still damn painful!!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2006)

adbacus said:


> As a stupid 17 year old, I wanted to go out and catch up with the GF but was tasked to mow the lawn in the back yard. In my haste I didn't bother to pick up the grapefruit that had fallen from the tree and decided to run them over with the lawnmower. As I didn't have a weed catcher on the back, three huge grapefruit launched themselves consecutively from the back right into my groin.
> 
> Needless to say, my social life with the GF was non-existent for the next 3 weeks. Was in hospital for 2 days literally peeing blood, and required icepack undies for about a week.
> 
> DON'T ever mow the lawn without a cup.




Oh boy I think you have beaten me in stupidity!!!!

it is a male, nine week old 3/4 red nose pit bull 1/4 mastiff. I bought him for $20 at a charity auction, oh boy what a head ache! I can't keep it, I still live with my olds and they aren't real keen on a second dog. I'm on pretty good terms with a herp pet shop up here, they have a greed to take it and try and find a good home for him. What have i done? I can't get stuck with it hey. Anyone in Darwin looking for a dog??? Will deliver and is free to good home.


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 4, 2006)

aww, lucky it's such a cute pup, be thankful for that! I mean you coulda ended up with, I dunno, say a *KITTEN* lol

...stupidest thing I've evr done, hmm... lets see, where to start...
Ooh yeah, this'll make y'all feel a little better 'bout yourselves lol
I was cooking pasta with tuna sauce, and instead of adding oil to fry the onions wiith the tuna, I added dishwashing liquid!!! (Mind you it was the 'Earth' brand kind that is a similar colour to oil) so unbeknowns to me I just whacked some of that in the pot.
It was so fricken hilarious though, I mean after a few minutes, the tuna had become foamy, and I'm like "What the hells wrong with this tuna, must be off or something??", until I FINALLY realised what bottle I had picked up lol.

What can I say, least the food was clean :lol:
But don't worry people, I now only cook if I'm NOT lacking 7 consecutive days worth of missed sleep 

But hey, least I'm not as bad as my dad. I mean you'd have to be pretty stupid to clean out a fish tank with metho and refill it with BOILING HOT WATER!!!
Needless to say we were all devastated when we saw all our 'cooked' pets belly up  
-WORST PET SITTER EVER!!!- lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 4, 2006)

hehe, cute puppy. you could have ended up with something worse. the dumbest thing iv done in recent times was pat and then pick up a wild juvi brown snake which then attacked my mates _gloved_ hand which was safer. dont ask why, i have no idea why i did it, most likely a lack of sleep and very tired in the bush


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 4, 2006)

I did BMX when i was 6, so at the age of 19 i was still an expert.

Lets say that, fire + BMX bike + alcohol = Broken collarbone and 3months off work and a 3hr walk to the hospital.


----------



## coatesy (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't say I have done anything as dumb as that (tend not to like pain). I've been lucky - everything i thought was dumb at the time turned out to be a really good move!!


----------



## jordo (Nov 4, 2006)

6ftPython said:


> I did BMX when i was 6, so at the age of 19 i was still an expert.
> 
> Lets say that, fire + BMX bike + alcohol = Broken collarbone and 3months off work and a 3hr walk to the hospital.



Was the 3 hr walk because you were sensible enough not to drink and drive? :lol:


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 4, 2006)

Mainly cause i was out at the Oaks, (Back of Camden NSW) and no phone service at a house i was very unfimilar with.

But yes i would NEVER drink and drive


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Stupid*

Where do I start or what do I share. I'll be honest people - I have done many, many stupid, foolish and dangerous things when I was younger.

Shooting myself in the foot whilst testing the steel cap boots I had on (yes I missed the steel caps - by a mil)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was down the pub one night in Tottenham (we lived in South Gisborne at the time - which is around 35km's away) with my dad. Ended up having an argument with my dad and walked home with a 6 pack under my arm. I started at 11:00pm and got home at 05:00am.

Yes I was drunk before, during and after. I was in my bogan mocco's. I could not work for a week and the blisters were unbelievable.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sure some more will come to memory but


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2006)

Haha i did a pretty similar thing last night too. All my mates got into a taxi to go to the pub that was about 20 min drive away. I said i'll meet u there, cause there was no room in the taxi, we called another one. But something in my mind told me i'd get there quicker if i walked... took me a very long time.


----------



## Sanchez (Nov 4, 2006)

200km/h past a truck and the door pops open


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish I was in Darwin- I'd take it!! 

Its a real sweetie!


----------



## cam (Nov 4, 2006)

Well today it was poring raining and me and my mate found a computer chair (with wheels) in council clean up and he volunteered me to go down a huge hill. I couldn't stop and ill tell you a secret? i cant feel my legs. Then we found a surfboard so we put trolley wheels on it and...........
Need i say more?

P.S its a true story.


----------



## nom (Nov 4, 2006)

Ummm, tried to put out a oil fire with water! Ended up with no eyebrows and having to repaint the kitchen..

plus many many many more.... just cant think of em rite now


----------



## nom (Nov 4, 2006)

cam said:


> Well today it was poring raining and me and my mate found a computer chair (with wheels) in council clean up and he volunteered me to go down a huge hill. I couldn't stop and ill tell you a secret? i cant feel my legs. Then we found a surfboard so we put trolley wheels on it and...........
> Need i say more?
> 
> P.S its a true story.



LMAO, sounds like something I would of done with my five brothers when we were younger... 

No pain no gain


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 4, 2006)

well let me see you top this.. Recently my big fella (and favouritist boy) had a bad shed and so like always I went to give him a hand and give him a bit of a spray with my water mister bottle but in my stupidity I grabbed the wrong bottle and sprayed him instead with thinners that I was using to build my enclosure background with. I gave a few sprays when the smell hit me followed just as quickly by the panic. I quickly ran a bath and soaked and washed him down for about 30mins until I couldn't smell anything on him. Lucky for me he is so placid and he just laid still why I washed him down including his face and head.,,,,,,,,,Now how is that for STUPID???


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 4, 2006)

pretty dumb


----------



## yommy (Nov 4, 2006)

married a non herp lover, can't get any stupidier than that..
Though i still have a good collection


----------



## fisherman (Nov 4, 2006)

re-joining this site after having my account deleted......


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 4, 2006)

lol. shamous, 35k in 6 hours aint bad for a guy in loafers and ****** faced!!!


----------



## andyh (Nov 5, 2006)

Got drunk & grabbed my crocodile by the tail.
got drunk and became a motorcycle wheelie expert out the front.
got drunk and showed the kids how to ride a skateboard
got drunk and taught the kids the fine art of rocking rooves
got drunk and...................

I think I see a theme emerging.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 5, 2006)

you have a pet croc??? sweet, show us some pics, and how did ya manage to score one of those???


----------



## kelco (Nov 5, 2006)

tattoo myself ....several times ,it sucks!!!!!(the things we do on the way to where we are goin!?)haha


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

hehe, pics of the tatts please  i think u required to show us now


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 5, 2006)

i second that...lol


----------



## kelco (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry the ol jail tooth brush ones of years ago are all covered by pro ink now by the boss(they were bad n a learnin curve !!) i have only got a couple of cherry blossoms i did on my upper leg for my bday in march (no theme or plannin just japanese flowers ill figure some thing out later remember IT HURTS LIKE HELL!!!(well der!!!! tattooin in general but self infliction especially)
ps sorry bout the hairy leg n crappy camera


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

hehe

good on ya

they dont look half bad anyway 

tom


----------



## kelco (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks it aint the easiest thing ive learnt ...haha ,ya seen the thread show us ya tats i have a few pics in there too with others .....ya self ...ink????


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

im 17 .......... so no. but probly get somethin when im older. dont wanna be covered but one or two looks alright to me. maybe sum pattern around my arm and pref sum form of snake on my shoulder/back (born in the year of the snake )


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

jordo said:


> :lol: Gordo that is brilliant :lol: I've often woken up with something foreign on the floor but a puppy, that's just too good :lol: you've made my day
> What now? Are you going to keep it?
> btw its so cute



believe it or not... my friend did excatly the same thing 4 months ago..... the spent the next three weeks trying to rehome it.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 5, 2006)

Tatelina said:


> believe it or not... my friend did excatly the same thing 4 months ago..... the spent the next three weeks trying to rehome it.




Oh god did they manage to find another home or are they stuck with it?


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 5, 2006)

the dumbest thing ive done is move down to melb with my girlfriend... for her to only move back home after 6 months because she misses her family, WOMEN.. now bob (my MD) is my new roommate and friend


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 5, 2006)

Peregrinus said:


> the dumbest thing ive done is move down to melb with my girlfriend... for her to only move back home after 6 months because she misses her family, WOMEN.. now bob (my MD) is my new roommate and friend




sounds like you need companionship.... puppies are awesome for that! And i know where you could get one! lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 5, 2006)

Most dumbest thing ive dun was get married and give up awesome single independant life......


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 5, 2006)

the dumbest thing i did was being caught with someone as they shop lifted, 
kylie


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 5, 2006)

gordo im in darwin and matey i cant see the pic of him can you post it again plz??


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Oh god did they manage to find another home or are they stuck with it?



I think he pounded it  But considering he bought it from a box on the road for $20 it would have ended up a stray anyway....
It probably would have found a home though because it was sooo cute!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2006)

trust you to post this thread gordon hahahahaha love your work.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2006)

Rahh


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Tatts*



TOMatoPASTE said:


> hehe, pics of the tatts please  i think u required to show us now



Tatts are one of the oldest forms of stupid things done that I can remember.

I've got a pic of a dragon on my left arm that I got done when I was around 23 and to this day I am still amazed the Ministry of Finance - Foreign Affairs and Home Office allowed me to get it done.:lol:


----------



## andyh (Nov 5, 2006)

My mate just left......... half ****ed again!!!!!!

I`ll let you know tomorrow, and if it bleeds burns or breaks I`ll post pics!!!!!


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 5, 2006)

nom said:


> Ummm, tried to put out a oil fire with water! Ended up with no eyebrows and having to repaint the kitchen..


 
lol forgot to add that one to my list, only a few ago too n luckily my eyebrows are still intact lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 5, 2006)

I am happy to say that my puppy has gone to a loving new home! a young married couple took hoim last night! Boy am i releived!

RAHH!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

I got wasted a few weeks ago with friends I woke up with a steak knife sticking out of my leg lol good times


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

what the hell? how exactly did u end up with a knife in ur leg/ do much damage/pics?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

well it was actually more my *** or high thigh really lol. I dont know how it got there and only went in about 1 cm lol fun getting it out ahhh serrated blades where dose the fun stop. Didnt manage to get any pics was at a mates place.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

hehe.u might wanna reconsider b4 gettin wasted at his place again mate. could end up with the knife on the other side :shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

Ha ha yea all tho I think I might of just fell asleep on it. I dont think anyone there at the time had the ability to stand up lol.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

fair enough, just dont fall alseep on ur stomach!!!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

HAHAHA how the ******* hell did you not notice that you got stabbed??!! LOL did you check all your money was in your wallet??? HAHAHA I'm sorry I'm sure it really hurt but like i mean really do you think youy fell on it or what?? LOL


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> I got wasted a few weeks ago with friends I woke up with a steak knife sticking out of my leg lol good times



hahahahaha...idiot  hehehehe I dont think I can top that..
(your sig made me laugh aswell)


----------



## pixie (Nov 5, 2006)

i got very drunk and decided to have a bath, i passed out, fortunately i didnt slip into the bath, but my b/f was quite unimpressed when he got home and was even more unimpressed when i got a cold from it and he had to look after me


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I checked my wallet and found a receit for alot of alochol lol but no money.


----------



## Dave82 (Nov 5, 2006)

it could have been worse waruikazi, you could have ended up with a cat!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave82 said:


> it could have been worse waruikazi, you could have ended up with a cat!



I've done that b4 too. He is a little mongrel and bites everyone!


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 7, 2006)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> I got wasted a few weeks ago with friends I woke up with a steak knife sticking out of my leg lol good times


typical  lol


----------



## Little_Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

MY brother was stupid enugh to think his sister had no guts .... when aged about 6 tried to pull me off a FAST moving swing .... needless to say I knocked him to the ground and he almost was taken to hospital for stitches ... but he got better than that ... grandma's fix -- rub it firmly with vicks!
Another time I decided whacking him with a rolling pin would be good revenge (for i can't remember what) -- I got in (what then seemed like) big trouble. LOL

Never underestimate your sisters strength when you annoy her frequently and *seemingly* get away with it


----------

